# Dell U2412M "flackert" an Displayport



## Crix1990 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab den Monitor seit 2 Tagen (bei Redcoon bestellt), aber heute morgen ist das Bild beim booten immer wieder an und aus gegangen.
Wenn er denn mal an geblieben ist, waren überall Artefakte zu sehen.
Schließ ich ihn per DVI an, ist alles super.
Es ist egal, an welchen Displayport Anschluss der GraKa ich ihn anschließe.
Hab nix am System geändert.
Da ich kein 2. Displyportkabel hab, kann ich ads auch nicht testen (das, was ich jetzt hab, hab ich mit dem Monitor zusammen bestellt (für 15€)).

Das geilste ist jetzt von Redcoon:
Ich soll ihn zurückschicken, aber wenns am Kabel lag, muss ich die gebühren Zahlen. Bei dem Hinweiß, dass das Kabel auch von ihnen ist, hieß es dann, ich soll das Kabel einschicken, aber wenn das ok ist...genau, muss ich die Gebühren zahlen. Wenn ich beides einschick, muss ich auf jeden Fall einmal zahlen (da ja eine Sache in Ordnung war).
Außerdem seh ich nicht ein, das Gerät für ne Woche einzuschicken.
Dell hat zwar nen Vor-Ort-Service, die haben mir aber gleich gesagt, dass ein Austauschmonitor denn nur refurbished ist (was ja nun mal gar nicht geht).

Da das alles über Visa läuft, bin ich echt am überlegen, den Monitor nachmal auf den Namen meiner Freundin zu bestellen (gleich mit nem neuen Displayport Kabel dazu), und wenn das da ist meinen Kram einfach zurückzuschicken.

Aber bevor ich das jetzt alles mach:
Habt ihr noch ne Idee, was ich versuchen könnte?


EDIT:
Ich seh gerad, dass der Blödmarkt den Mon für nen 10er mehr im Angebot hat.
Wär das ein Problem, wenn ich ihn mir da hol, und meinen jetzigen morgen wieder beim MM abgeb (vorher mit Rückgabe und auszahlung klären)?
Oder kann das bei späteren Garantie Anliegen zu Problemen mit der Seriennummer kommen?
Da redcoon und MM ja das gleiche sind, hab ich da keine Skrupel^^


----------



## evosociety (28. Oktober 2011)

Garantiefusch... moralisch echt bedenklich. Naja ich mach es seit Jahren aber auch nicht anders.


----------



## Crix1990 (28. Oktober 2011)

Kann Redcoon / MM denn "nachweisen", dass dass nicht der Monitor ist, den sie verkauft haben?
Notieren die sich irgendwo die SN?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Oktober 2011)

Zahlen mußt du gar nix  - einfach den ganzen Krempel zurückschicken - du hast ja 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht.
Und dann den Monitor woanders kaufen.


----------



## Crix1990 (31. Oktober 2011)

So, hab n anderes Kabel probiert -> Läuft
Altes Kabel nochmal angeschlossen -> Läuft auch

warum auch immer...kann den Fehler nicht mehr reproduzieren.


----------



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2011)

Dann erfreue dich daran und sei froh, dass jetzt alles geht.


----------



## Crix1990 (31. Oktober 2011)

ebenst


----------



## Crix1990 (1. November 2011)

Hm, hab das problem gestern leider wieder gehabt.
Kabel aus der GraKa ziehen und neu einstecken hat sofort geholfen.
Der Monitor hat während des Problems auch mehrfach den gewählten Eingang angezeigt (macht er sonst nur, wenn er ein Signal bekommt, und vorher keins da war (ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich mein)).
Der Monitor scheint also der Meinung zu sein, dass er kein Signal bekommt.

Kann das evtl. doch an der GraKa liegen?

(Ich muss mir sonst nochmal das Displayport Kabel leihen, und das so ne Woche lang testen.)


----------

